# Guess the Score Monday Jan. 31 @ Philadelphia



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers at Philadelphia
7:00, Wachovia Center
TV: WB4 Radio: WIBC

Curry, Edwards, and Harrison are currently on the IR for the Pacers. Expect Bender to move to the injured list and either Harrison or Curry to take his active spot.

Ollie, Robinson, and Skinner are on the IR for the Sixers

Pacers 95
Sixers 87

Pacers Leading Scorer- Freddie Jones (26)

Sixers Leading Scorer- Allen Iverson (34)


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Sixers 100
Pacers 3 (1-50 from beyond the arc, 0-0 from inside it)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

99 - 92 Indy

Philly has been playing well of late.
Is Iverson going to play?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> Is Iverson going to play?


Didn't play last night, he has a left rotater cup strain.

Pacers- 92
Sixers- 88


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Indy: 102
Philly: 96


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 100, sixers 89


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I can see this game being just like the last few games the Pacers have had. Were the Pacers are about 9 points down the entire game, go on little runs and get within 4, but can't hold up. Try to make a urgent run at the end, but its too late.


but....


I won't guess against them



Pacers 98

Sixers 96


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Iverson *is* playing.



> @
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050131.html


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JO is questionable with the flu. As if the suspensions and injuries haven't been enough, now all of our players are getting sick. You'd figure we would do a better job at keeping the sick guys away from the healthy guys. Hopefully JO can stick it out.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Iverson is most likely playing which is bad news.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

we have to win this game, there is no option

pacers 98
philly 95


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

A loss puts the Pacers out of the playoffs.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> A loss puts the Pacers out of the playoffs.


i agree

if were going to make a run for this, we need to do it now


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> 
> 
> i agree
> ...


I think he means we will be literally out of the playoffs for the time being, considering the fact that Philly is only a half game behind us now.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

It's a rotater cuff strain, not cup.

Anywho....Man do we need a stupid win, but not tonight. 

Sixers 98
Paceres 91

I hope I'm wrong.

Good thing the Raptors and coming in soon.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DJMD</b>!
> Good thing the Raptors and coming in soon.


Yeah, and then Dallas.:uhoh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

WOW! Tinsley pass to Foster who didn't even expect it, but he ended it with an alley-oop layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes Jackson! That's the kind of hustle we need! Good job elbowing AI in the face, and going after the ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice defense Indy, falling for three fakes.

Tinsley called for carrying? Philadelphia just hates him...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO and Tinsley are really going to have a tough time with Dalembert.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Awesome pass from Tins to Foster for the slam!

18-15 Philly with 5 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Oooh Foster with a nice rejection on Dalembert but is called for his 2nd foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****ing Dalembert, rejecting JO and then hitting. We seriously need to draw some fouls on him or we won't be able to get to the basket at all.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

15-23 

3:24

AJ already in!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ fouls AI but no foul is called. Somehow a goaltending call is made. AJ now is called for a foul.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Right now our game looks very sloppy, just what we've been seeing the past few games.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Awesome pass by Jax to JO.

What was up with the fake catch and throw by Jax?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a 3. Al mentions he should participate in the 3-point shootout instead of the dunk contest. JO with a nice block on AI. Korver hits, is there anything we can do about that?

28-24 Philly


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

56% shooting in the first quarter, nice. We need to step up our defense though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow AI with the exact same move and shot on Tinsley as in the 1st game we played them in OT when he hit the game winner. Thankfully he misses.

Pacers shooting over 50%, but we haven't gotten to the line enough. If we didn't have a high number of TO's, we'd probably be winning.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes! Tied at 30 with 3:10 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

John Salmons hits a 3. (I predicted he'd be good)

Jackson takes ANOTHER 3. He only has 9 points.

Timeout

33-31 Philly with 8:12 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Aaron McKie is still alive? He hits a 3.

41-33 Philly. What happened while I was gone?

Thank you Freddie!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AI charges into a set Foster in the backcourt, no foul, but AJeventually gets fouled.

45-38 Philly with 3:18 left in the half

****ing AJ misses both

NO! Tinsley sprained his left foot and likely won't return. We'll have to go with a flu AJ for the rest of the game!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dalembert with an alley-oop, this is NOT what we needed. Down by 9 now, this is starting to seem the same as every other game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This game is really hard to watch; I'll probably tune out at 9 to watch RAW.

Thankfully Jax draws a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

52-45 Philly at the half

After eating Philly Steak and Cheese hot pockets, I really want to back to Philadelphia and get a real Philly Steak.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Does anyone know what happened to Scott Hoke and why we have to have Stacy Paetz?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Does anyone know what happened to Scott Hoke and why we have to have Stacy Paetz?


Because she is "cooler"


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Tinsley is out for the game?
We really need him back if we have any chance of winning this.
Stephen Jackson is slowly getting back into the scheme of things, he's still taking some ill advised shots, but he is just trying to get use to the momentum of the team. He's going to have to put up some big numbers in the 2nd half for us to win this one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> he's still taking some ill advised shots


Less than Tinsley.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AI shooting 4-15:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stephen Jackson rejects Dalembert off of Dalembert out of bounds!

**** you Korver.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> AI shooting 4-15:laugh:


He still managed 13 points though. We can't allow him to get it going, especially not to start the quarter, because then we will be out of this one very quickly.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Argh Iverson with 6 rebounds and 6 assists.
On his way to a tripple double?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Stephen Jackson rejects Dalembert off of Dalembert out of bounds!
> 
> **** you Korver.


I hate Kyle Korver.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson with a nice jumpshot. Foster takes a hard fall.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jackson heating up.
Only down by 6 now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What the.. I thought Tinsley wasn't going to play in the 2nd half.
Good news.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Of course, now Iverson hits as we make a run

62-56 Philly

JO with a 3-point play! I might just not tune out of the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

**** yeah! Dalembert with his 4th foul and Eddie Gill does a little gay dance.:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes Reggie! Now Foster called for a foul.

62-61 Philly with 5:28 remaining in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wait...Corliss Williamson rejects Jackson? I didn't know he could jump.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO called for an offensive foul on a horribly obvious flop. Man does Corliss suck at acting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO with an awesome hustle play, and instead of calling a timeout, he passes to Jax who hits a 3.

Gill steals it. Pollard fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill gets it stolen, but rejects Iverson's 3 from behind before the buzzer sounds.

Indy up 3 going into the 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1:30 into the 4th and Philly's up 4, what happened?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ with a Croshere/Reggie-ish reverse layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****ing Dalembert, how do you reject that?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Good hustle job, JO. AJ gets his 5th foul.

Tied at 74 with 8:11 left when I tune out.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow I guess I goto help out then.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

85-84 with 2:22 left in the 4th quarter.
Jackson with 24 points for us, while Iverson leads the way with 25 points, 8 rebounds and 8 assists. He's been a lot more efficient in the 2nd half thus far.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow what a big win this would be, not only would we stay in playoff position, but this would close the gap a bit between Philly and my other team, Toronto.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

85-85 Jones gets fouled. 
Taking three shots!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

88-85 Indy, 1:29 to go.
A stop here would be huge.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I usually don't follow games on the play-by-play because it's a waste of time and doesn't tell you anything about how the players are doing, but we need a win so badly that I can't help but follow along. C'mon guys!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

JO commits his 5th foul of the game.
88-87 Pacers after Iverson makes the two free throws.
46 seconds left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 88
Sixers- 87

46.8 seconds left


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Who do you give the ball to right now?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, we didn't fall apart.

88-87 Indy with 4- seconds left.

Foster misses a layup. NO

Korver didn't take the 3, and JO rejects Dalembert! Jackson misses both FT's.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JACKSON MISSES 2 FREE THROWS!!!!!

STILL 88-87, BUT GIVES THE SIXERS A CHANCE TO WIN!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Piece of ****!

Nice choke job.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Korver hits a J with 6.5 seconds to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

No! Korver hits on AJ who played poor defense.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

No way we pull this out.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> No way we pull this out.


Miller moment time!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Reggie, Reggie, Reggie, Reggie

****!

JO misses game winner.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Again we lose to the Sixers in a close game. Why didn't we foul? We're 20-23 now.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hooray 9th place!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Miller moment time!


I knew it was going to Jermaine and he would miss.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I only saw the last 2 minutes, why wasn't Tinsley in?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I only saw the last 2 minutes, why wasn't Tinsley in?


Sprained his foot


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What the **** is this.
We literally gave them the game in the final seconds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 89-88 Sixers

Pacers Fan- 9, but DQ'd
RP McMurphy- 88
Turkish- 14, but DQ'd
Bird Fan33- 5, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA- 21, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 12, but DQ'd
rock747- 17, but DQ'd
NTP- 16, but DQ'd
DJMD- 12

Winner- DJMD


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> RP McMurphy- 88


:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

New signature.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Here you go Chris:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

A bright side of this game would be the fact that SJ has been improving, getting back into the momentum of the team. Shot a pretty decent percentage tonight, and hopefully he can continue to improve.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

What was wrong with james jones tonight?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> What was wrong with james jones tonight?


Stephen Jackson played well, so I guess that's why. Seriously, the guy played 41 minutes.


----------

